# Soap Cutter-Homemade? Bought? What do you like



## RalphTheMastiff (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anyone made and have plans fore a good wire cutter? What cutters have you bought and liked, disliked?


----------



## Catastrophe (Mar 2, 2017)

If you're looking for cheap, I really like a wire cheese cutter I got from Amazon.

I've recently purchase a Bud loaf cutter and a log splitter and single soap cutter from PlowBoyz, but I haven't tried any of those yet, as I haven't had time to soap in almost 2 months :cry:

For years, all I used was a miter box and a dough scraper, though, and it works quite well.


----------



## Millie (Mar 2, 2017)

I sawed through the sides of one of my wooden soap molds (so it is like a miter box) and use a butcher's knife to cut. Works great! I can still use it as a mold lined with freezer paper. The ends of the box are movable so I take them out when cutting (they allow me to adjust the loaf size too).


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 2, 2017)

Although I do own a multiple-bar wire cutter, I actually prefer using my trusty kitchen/butcher knife believe it or not, along with a ruler to mark out guiding notches to enable me to cut in a straight line (I just follow the dotted notches all the way down). My batches aren't terribly huge (mostly 2.8 lbs), so it works out great for me. 

The reason why I prefer using my knife as opposed to the cutter because of the flexibility it gives me in regards to bar thickness., i.e., I can cut them as thick or thin as I desire, whereas with the wire cutter I'm stuck with having the same thickness for every single bar. 

Thankfully, I didn't spend an arm or a leg for my multiple-bar cutter, but you won't be able to find it being sold anywhere. It was made by a fellow soaper who I haven't heard from in years.


IrishLass


----------



## RobertBarnett (Mar 2, 2017)

Essential Depot wire cutter and 12 drying racks.

Robert


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bud Hafner on Etsy. Metal multi bar cutter and wood single cutter. Love them both. High quality and work horses


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 2, 2017)

I tried a miter box with dough scraper and they were worse than my freehand knife cuts, so I went back to the knife. 

I would love a single and multi wire cutter, but wow! I don't like the prices. Hubby said he'll make them for me. That just means waiting till he has time to do it.


----------



## Susie (Mar 2, 2017)

I use a plastic miter box with a wavy potato cutter or a dough scraper.  I can cut even slices only by paying super close attention to holding the loaf against the side of the box.  

I am in the market for some sort of cutter and a planer so I am grateful for you asking this question!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Mar 2, 2017)

For an inexpensive single wire cutter, buy a cheap hacksaw and replace the blade with a wire. The thumb screws for tightening the blade will tighten wire just as well. To use it, hold it sideways and push down, using a mitre box or similar.


----------



## mommycarlson (Mar 2, 2017)

After trying a miter box with 3 different kinds of cutters I finally asked DH to make me this multi wire cutter.  I found a tutorial on YouTube where a lady made her own so I showed him the video and he came up with one similar but with several improvements over her model. One of the improvements was the screw on t-nuts in the picture of the side of the cutter.  We also ordered cheese cutting wires after trying regular picture wire, which broke about every other time I cut soap with it.  He also made me this relief board (for lack of what to call it).  I lay the loaf of soap on that, line it up and put my cutter on top and just push down and voila!  I have 10 perfectly cut even bars.  Something I had never been able to do with a miter box.  The lady on YouTube said hers cost about 20.00 to make but in reality we spent 60.00.  Worth every penny!


----------



## Spice (Mar 2, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Bud Hefner on Etsy. Metal multi bar cutter and wood single cutter. Love them both. High quality and work horses



lot of good ways to cut soap. I too, have a Bud cutter and I love it. I just got it, I try so many different ways to cut soap, I build my own, then I finally bought one that was more of a waste of money then anything. By the way, buying from overseas is like not have a refunds, even if its broken. The shipping back price is on you.  The Bud cutter, is nice and it didn't cost that much.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2017)

Spice said:


> lot of good ways to cut soap. I too, have a Bud cutter and I love it. I just got it, I try so many different ways to cut soap, I build my own, then I finally bought one that was more of a waste of money then anything. By the way, buying from overseas is like not have a refunds, even if its broken. The shipping back price is on you. The Bud cutter, is nice and it didn't cost that much.


 
I too tried several different ways with crappy results. 

 I started with a knife then a miter box then bought the soap cutter from Soaping Resources that came with a straight edge and wavy cutter still crooked cuts, then my husband built me a multi bar cutter which was awesome and made a huge difference.  

After several years of using it it started to warp from so much use. 

So I finally broke down and got my metal Bud Cutter and then was fortunate to have a soaper friend close her business and got a great deal on the single cutter.  I'm set forever now.


----------



## Susie (Mar 3, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> After trying a miter box with 3 different kinds of cutters I finally asked DH to make me this multi wire cutter.  I found a tutorial on YouTube where a lady made her own so I showed him the video and he came up with one similar but with several improvements over her model. One of the improvements was the screw on t-nuts in the picture of the side of the cutter.  We also ordered cheese cutting wires after trying regular picture wire, which broke about every other time I cut soap with it.  He also made me this relief board (for lack of what to call it).  I lay the loaf of soap on that, line it up and put my cutter on top and just push down and voila!  I have 10 perfectly cut even bars.  Something I had never been able to do with a miter box.  The lady on YouTube said hers cost about 20.00 to make but in reality we spent 60.00.  Worth every penny!



Can you show a picture of the top of the cutter where the wired cross the wood?  I am trying to see if the wired fit into slits on the wood or not.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Mar 3, 2017)

I have the miter box cutter (http://www.soap-making-resource.com/guided-soap-cutter.html) from Soap-Making-Resource, and I like it.  I've only had it for about a month, but it's adjustable and I get straight bars from it.  My batches yield about two pounds of soap so it works fine for me.  I'm sure it would be fine for larger batches as well.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 3, 2017)

I liked the 2 pound mold from Soap Making Resource that when I built my tall skinny 5 lb mold I made it with that slot as well. I even use these to cut soap made in my cylincer molds. One thing I have realized is that its a bit easier to have the soap NEXT to the box, rather than inside it sometimes. If your knife is in the two slots and your soap is square against the edge, the cut will be straight.




I have found that thinner knives work better than thick ones.


----------



## mommycarlson (Mar 3, 2017)

Susie said:


> Can you show a picture of the top of the cutter where the wired cross the wood?  I am trying to see if the wired fit into slits on the wood or not.



Hi Susie,
Yes, he cut little slits for the wires to rest in so they don't move from side to side.  I am attaching two pictures, hopefully that will give you a clear picture, let me know if you would like more information, happy to help!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 3, 2017)

mx6inpenn said:


> I tried a miter box with dough scraper and they were worse than my freehand knife cuts, so I went back to the knife.


 
LOL I'm glad I'm not the only one. A mitre box with scraper was one of the first things I ever tried, and boy did I ever suck at it!  My knife/ruler method works like a charm for me. Beautiful, straight cuts every time.



			
				mommycarlson said:
			
		

> We also ordered cheese cutting wires after trying regular picture wire, which broke about every other time I cut soap with it.


 
If your cheese cutting wires fail you, go to a music store that sells guitars and their replacement parts and buy some G-string wire (hey- you in the peanut gallery- stop your snickering :razz: ) That's what lots of folks use that make their own wire cutters. Mine is made with guitar G-strings and they work great.


IrishLass


----------



## Marshall (Mar 3, 2017)

Homemade wooden guide lined off for different widths, stainless drywall mud knife to cut with. Operating on a budget.


----------



## RalphTheMastiff (Mar 3, 2017)

*What I am trying*

So i unfolded some soap and cut it all HORRIBLE so i got out the power tools and with a little help from Ralph the Mastiff I came out with this single cut, 20 slot box that will hold the biggest mold i use.  

What do you think?


----------



## Susie (Mar 3, 2017)

Gorgeous dog!  He looks so chilled out!

Oh, and your mold/cutter solution is a great one, also.  I will show the hubs when he gets home.


----------



## kchaystack (Mar 3, 2017)

That dog is pretty cool...  enormous...  but cool.

The miter box will work fine, but I would suggest getting either a dough scraper or large putty knife, and not using your chef's knife.

The reason for this is a knife is wedge shaped, and that can cause your soap to break up at the bottom of the loaf.  A straight cutter can prevent this.


----------



## GeezLouise (Mar 3, 2017)

mommycarlson said:


> Hi Susie,
> Yes, he cut little slits for the wires to rest in so they don't move from side to side.  I am attaching two pictures, hopefully that will give you a clear picture, let me know if you would like more information, happy to help!


I  made a bar cutter something like this but with guitar tuners (expensive) rather than T bolts. I really like your T bolts and my  next cutter will have them. Thanks so much for the detailed photos.


----------



## Kamahido (Mar 3, 2017)

I am a big fan of my Bud Haffner soap cutter.

https://www.etsy.com/shop/budhaffner?ref=l2-shopheader-name


----------



## RalphTheMastiff (Mar 4, 2017)

Susie said:


> Gorgeous dog!  He looks so chilled out!
> 
> Oh, and your mold/cutter solution is a great one, also.  I will show the hubs when he gets home.


It was super easy to make and used some wood I already had, I think if you already had the tools and had to buy the wood this would cost less than $10 to make.  

I should of taken pictures on how i made it, I suppose if anyone is interested i could make another one when i have someone to take pictures for me.  All you need is a table saw. I used an electric Brad nailer but you could use regular screws or nails as ling as you pretrial.  

That my baby ralph!!! He is still just a pup! A 125 lb 40 inches at the top of his head 1/2 grown pup! We LOVE him he is fantastic to have! Such Huge personality and is a dental giant!


----------



## RalphTheMastiff (Mar 4, 2017)

We love Ralph he's the best!

the chef's knife is a santoku by Victorinox (Swiss army) and it cuts like butter! Highly recommend it! while it does and a wedge shape the ones i have cut i have not noticed anything negative, I do block the other end with another butcher knife so the soap does not slide down from the wedge.  The thickest end is 1/16th of an inch so its thin. If not for soap get one to use for cooking, i like it better than my $500 knifes and i think they are less than $50...... Ok I'm done geeking out over santokus! haha 

I do have a tapers knife I'll try on my next batch and see how it works! Thanks!


----------



## cgsample (Mar 4, 2017)

I've used steel leader for saltwater fishing with success.

I really dislike wavy cut soaps.  Don't know why, just find it offensive?


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm with IrishLass and RalphTheMastiff, in that I prefer to use a blade rather than a wire cutter.

The blade smooths out any small bubbles (bubbles seem to get exaggerated with wire cutters) and doesn't cause curved cut marks that wire cutters can make on the soap face. The only downside seems to be that the window for timing the cut is finer, in that a blade can cause drag marks when the soap is cut too soft.


----------

